# Goofy Elk Has Left This World



## Critter

You know that you are old when one of the first things that you look at in the morning is the obituaries.

To my surprise this morning I saw this one.

A fine man taken way too soon

https://memorials.walkersanderson.com/randy-swenson/4297587/index.php

.


----------



## CPAjeff

RIP Goofy.


----------



## backcountry

Condolences to friends and family. It's tough to lose someone so young.


----------



## Catherder

That is a real shame. I don't remember him mentioning any health problems. It is extra cool that he harvested his turkey this spring, right before the end of the season. UWN will never be the same. 

Condolences to his family. RIP, Goofy.


----------



## NHS

RIP Randy. I ran into him a few times in the hills. He was always very friendly in person.


----------



## Dunkem

RIP Goofy, prayers for your family. Loved his posts, he will be missed.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Wow, what a surprise! I met Goofy last year up in Lake Fork and I saw him a couple of times up there since. He seemed to spend a lot of time in there. First klbzdad, now goof. Klbzdad was only in his 40s now goof only in his 50s. Way too soon. RIP, Goof.


----------



## legacy

Wow! RIP!


----------



## High Desert Elk

The real metric to success is how you're missed when gone.

Catch ya on the flip side Goof! :sad:


----------



## silentstalker

Shocked and saddened to hear this news. RIP Goofy. You will be missed. Wish your boys and family the best.


----------



## AF CYN

I'm shocked. Too bad he couldn't get one more fall in the woods. He was a major contributor to this group and will be missed. Condolences to his friends and family.


----------



## 3arabians

What a bummer. I remember him from day one when I first joined UWN and he always had my respect. 

RIP Goofy Elk/Randy.


----------



## Bax*

Oh man. He was pretty young. 

I’m sad to hear this. Goofy was a great member around here and I loved his insights. 

See you on the other side Goofy!


----------



## MooseMeat

Geez... I’ve ran into him a few times on the mountain. Always very friendly and happy to share whatever intel he had on the area. These guys are passing way too young these day’s it seems. Really sad.


----------



## APD

That's terrible news, especially for the time of year he loved. Rest in peace goofy elk. you'll be missed


----------



## Kevin D

Goofy was the real deal when it came to knowledge of all things outdoors, he's someone I respected a lot. I'm truly saddened to hear of his passing.


----------



## Vanilla

What?!?!? This is terrible. I’m very saddened by this. Goof was one of a kind. I’ve still got old PMs from him saved in some files on intel he’s given me over the years.

I will miss him here on the forum, so I can only imagine how he’ll be missed by those close to him. This is just too bad.


----------



## BGD

Very sad to hear! I never knew him personally. Just felt like I knew him from his interactions on this forum. He will be missed!


----------



## Airborne

Man this sucks! I met Goof on the Parker back in 2005 on an antelope hunt. He saw me skinning out a goat in camp and came over to Chat. His son who was quite young at the time wanted a pic with my goat, I still have that pic saved somewhere. The forum (And myself) is going to miss him, such a nice guy.


----------



## Packout

Sad to hear of his passing. I just saw him 2 or 3 weeks ago unloading hay. He was a guy who could disagree with a stance, but rarely made it personal. 
From the sounds of it, the Wasatch elk herd is set to produce this year- in honor of Goofy's memory.


----------



## ridgetop

I'm also very sad by this news. Goofy and I shared info. on different areas over the year.


----------



## Vanilla

Packout said:


> Sad to hear of his passing. I just saw him 2 or 3 weeks ago unloading hay. He was a guy who could disagree with a stance, but rarely made it personal.
> From the sounds of it, the Wasatch elk herd is set to produce this year- in honor of Goofy's memory.


Perfectly stated.


----------



## middlefork

Wow what a shock to come back to this news. I never met him but enjoyed his posts on here.

RIP Goofy!


----------



## Huge29

RIP Goofy! Any idea on cause of death? seems way too young to be from the rona


----------



## wyogoob

Rest in peace Randy!


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

My condolences to the family.


----------



## hunting777

So sad to see this. I loved his post. He seemed like a great guy full of knowledge and a love for the outdoors. Prayers for him and his family.


----------



## Raptorman

Man, this one hit hard. I only knew him from interactions here but I always respected his knowledge, passion, and generosity here on the forum. It won't be the same on here without him. RIP, Goof!


----------



## Kwalk3

Sorry to hear this. Rest in Peace.


----------



## pollo70

RIP Goofy.


----------



## rtockstein

He's one of the people here I'd hoped to meet someday. I hope you have a good afterlife Goofy!


----------



## 2full

That is very sad. Always enjoyed him on the forum. Never met him. Would have liked to. 
RIP Goofy.


----------



## bowgy

Wow, away from the internet for a few days and come back to some sad news.

condolences to the family.


----------



## MWScott72

Crazy news. I hope that it was expected by the family and not something that took him suddenly. Either way, I'll miss him. never met the guy, but he was always willing to answer questions / provide advice. I too remember him getting his turkey late in the season this spring. Glad he got one more hunt in before going on the the "happy hunting grounds in the sky".


----------



## Slayer

Randy's a cool dude. I met him a few years ago in SF and he was great on this forum.


----------



## gdog

RIP Goof. Hope your chasing 400" bulls now.


----------



## johnnycake

Wow. He will certainly be missed.


----------



## buck

Wow, that's no good. RIP Goofy. I joined this forum this year and he was kind enough to answer a couple questions and was one of the names i recognized the most. He will be missed. Glad he got himself one more turkey this last spring.


----------



## RandomElk16

Wow... I got back from the mountain and hopped on here to see everyone's successes and didn't expect this thread. 

I liked Goofy. He is known for having a strong opinion, but that's what I always respected. He was his own man and one of the biggest contributors on here. Sad to see him go. 


RIP Goof.


----------



## MadHunter

This is a huge surprise and a shocker my condolences to his loved ones. Randy and I saw a lot of things differently and were passionate defendin our point of view to each other over the years. Regardless, he was a great guy who loved life, the outdoors, his boys, his family and friends and his country. He walks with the lord now, RIP.


----------



## Ray

Does anyone know if his family needs any assistance? Financially or otherwise?


----------



## Natural Born Killer

Huntress and myself were up in the exact spot where you shot your moose last weekend.

Very hard to believe that we will not be seeing and talking to you on the mountain ever again,

Huntress said that she thought she caught a glimpse of you between the quakes and the Willows heading towards the river and that your were smiling, 
I think she might be right.

Until we will see you on the BIG HUNT.


----------

